# Sunk boat at the HT Tourney in Kemah?



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

I heard from a buddy of mine that fishes the HT and he told me that a tournament boat sunk.. Anyone hear about that? Kinda intersted in what happened?


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

what does HT stand for?


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

Took one over the bow but didn't sink. At least the one I know about.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Head Turners



HarborHustler said:


> what does HT stand for?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

Team wolfies had to tie motor up and limp back to the dock Fri morn and get a loaner boat from Cole at coastline marine.... That's all I know for details


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Some friends of mine said they saw a sunk boat Thursday on the north shoreline of east bay west of the refuge.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

j wadd said:


> Team wolfies had to tie motor up and limp back to the dock Fri morn and get a loaner boat from Cole at coastline marine.... That's all I know for details


Cole is good people.


----------



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Pic my buddy sent me


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Man that sux
I wonder what happened?


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Just a guess... North shoreline east bay, hard south wind, low transom facing the wind and waves and took a few over the back and slowly filled with water while wading. Maybe? same thing happened last weekend south of Corpus to an Extreme. Not the boats fault. just a guess...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If it was an HT contestant, they would not be wading. That rigging on the console looks very familiar. Wonder what the story is.


----------



## Spartan6.4 (Mar 5, 2013)

That SUX


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Hope the guys were safe. Sucks for the SCB though


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

beautiful looking water too.. great fishing conditions.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

SCB's aren't skinny...they won't even float in 2' of water.

That's tough to look at... Hope the owner gets her fixed up


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mega Ouch! At least that Mercury Marine Racing power head stayed above water.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

teamfirstcast said:


> Just a guess... North shoreline east bay, hard south wind, low transom facing the wind and waves and took a few over the back and slowly filled with water while wading. Maybe? same thing happened last weekend south of Corpus to an Extreme. Not the boats fault. just a guess...


Are scb's not self bailing?


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like in the last month I have seen an SCB stuck near cold pass, fallen off the trailer in kemah, and now sunk. I am going to stay away from those guys.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Ill offer 5k for it


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Ill offer 5k for it


Funny. 5K wouldn't probably buy those captains chairs, but I will give him 6K.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mikedeleon said:


> Funny. 5K wouldn't probably buy those captains chairs, but I will give him 6K.


Ill give him 7k and sell you the captains chairs for 3k :biggrin:


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang... I feel offended... they took everything but the spincasters. hahaha.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Ill give him 7k and sell you the captains chairs for 3k :biggrin:


It's yours. Too rich for my blood. I paid 6 for my boat and it is self bailing even with taking on water in the back hatches. Where is the boston whaler crowd chiming in saying he should be driving a whaler.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Should've bought a whaler.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

mikedeleon said:


> I feel like in the last month I have seen an SCB stuck near cold pass, fallen off the trailer in kemah, and now sunk. I am going to stay away from those guys.


That was me at cold pass... I still feel stupid about that one. But, you forgot one. Rehuneck (spelling?) also sunk his SCB at rocky sleugh in the same fashion as this guy. That would suck donkey dork

LOL... stay away!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Ill offer 5k for it


Baller!

They take checks?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Just lower the starboard tab and spin her up.......


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Guess these boats don't have an automatic bilge pump...?


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Most modern flats style boats made in Texas are self bailing and do not have a traditional bilge to bail. There are hatches on the back but no bilge.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Seems like if it self bailing it should be able to keep up with waves. I no it's a completely different boat but I took a tanker wave over the bow if my tran cat and filled it up to the top! Took about 10 min to drain but it never went down. And I only have 2 small 1-1.5 inch holes on the side. Seem to me like they put a hole in the bottom of that boat?


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Ya my Transport has seen its share of bow plungers going across Baffin. If you are moving it is easier to drain the water than if you are sitting still with water poring over the stern.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Self bailing only works with water on the deck on these rigs. Water washing over the back can get in the hatches and fill the boat below the water line. If there is no floatation back there it will sink pretty quickly after you get a decent amount of water down there.


----------



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

mikedeleon said:


> I feel like in the last month I have seen an SCB stuck near cold pass, fallen off the trailer in kemah, and now sunk. I am going to stay away from those guys.


Exactly what I thought when I first saw that sunken SCB


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

i almost sank my rfl in rocky slough.took 3 big waves over the side filled up both boxes in the back with 3-5 inches of water on the floor with no wear to go .. the self bailing holes wher on the side....i bearly made it out .. by the time i got my anchor hooked the back boxes wher under the water... i don't think it would have got back on plane if i didn't have my trp ... it was the worse feeling ever on the water .. but leason learned.. any boat can sink


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a Scb and have had 2 prior to the one I have now. The boats are self baling with a drain in the middle of the deck at the back of the boat. Before it rises to the hatch compartment deck. All the hatches on the raised part of the deck front and back have channels with drains to self bale as well. This boat that sunk must have had a ton of water coming over the sides and over powering the self baling drains on the hatches allowing water to get past the channel and through the rubber gasket and down into the storage compartments. That would take a lot of water to get past all of that. I have taken a lot of water over the side and never enough to over come the self baling drains. Something must have been wrong for this boat to have taking this much water with out realizing what was going on before it was to late. 

To me it looks like the boat was on a wind driven shoreline power pole down with waves steadily coming over the back allowing it to fill with water faster than the self baling could handle and reached water center line and was unable to self bale any longer. Just my thought I am prolly wrong though. 

I will be buying a portable bilge pump and stashing it under the console for emergency's that is scary!


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

We recovered the SCB. His lower unit broke or spun hub and couldn't get turned into the waves. It was taking water over the stern with power pole down. Compartments filled and it went down. Sad sight but we saved the motor and console is okay due to it being raised. It's back at SCB getting repaired.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is the picture my brother in law sent me.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

Good job on recovery Billy!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmmmm,

Ugh, Hmmm, Not good anyway you cut this one. Sorry to see this happen

For sale slightly used.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

It turns my stomach to see stuff like that.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

There's a reason people have been anchoring off the bow for centuries.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't know the details or if this would have helped, but having an anchor to throw off the bow is a good idea to carry along. Even if u have a PP, u should carry an anchor for these situations. Or throw drift sock out and tie to bow. Of course, that works until you drift to the windward shoreline. I sank a boat tying to stern and wading away. Winds picked up and boat sank. Being lazy....


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

mikedeleon said:


> I feel like in the last month I have seen an SCB stuck near cold pass, fallen off the trailer in kemah, and now sunk. I am going to stay away from those guys.


haha x2 on that!


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

This was a unique situation and has nothing to do with construction of the boat. I have seen this happen to 4-5 different brands of shallow water boats. Where they were fishing was only a few feet deep and close to the shoreline. With the wave action and wind it would have taken quite a lot of anchor line. Plus, without an engine its hard to get up wind to set the anchor. It took less than 15 minutes for the boat to fill up and sink. Luckily they were in shallow water and pushed it to the bank before it went down further and ruined the motor.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

kenny said:


> There's a reason people have been anchoring off the bow for centuries.


I agree. I think we will continue to see more and more of these situations as people use their Power Poles in conditions they shouldn't.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

makoclay said:


> I agree. I think we will continue to see more and more of these situations as people use their Power Poles in conditions they shouldn't.


the weight of a 300 doesn't help. It leaves the arse end sitting lower letting water to come in back there easier. I've seen it before.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Capt. Billy said:


> This was a unique situation and has nothing to do with construction of the boat. I have seen this happen to 4-5 different brands of shallow water boats. Where they were fishing was only a few feet deep and close to the shoreline. With the wave action and wind it would have taken quite a lot of anchor line. Plus, without an engine its hard to get up wind to set the anchor. It took less than 15 minutes for the boat to fill up and sink. Luckily they were in shallow water and pushed it to the bank before it went down further and ruined the motor.


I am not following the statement where it would need a lot of anchor line, and without an engine? If the wind is at your back as your approach a shoreline you can still throw your anchor, lift the motor, and let the wind spin you around. I am not arguing, just trying to understand what you meant.

He still should have been in a whaler with a power pole connected to the bow of the boat.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

This is why you buy two power poles


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

RedfishStalker said:


> This is why you buy two power poles


Or a 25 dollar anchor. Lessons learned though. Glad to hear everyone was safe at least.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

RedfishStalker said:


> This is why you buy two power poles


With that much wind 2 power poles woudn't have helped you. I have dual 10' blades and any amount of wind they don't work as you think they would, or at least they don't for me. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but don't know how to put them down any other way lol. I will turn sturn into the wind with both down in a wind


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

mikedeleon said:


> Or a 25 dollar anchor. Lessons learned though. Glad to hear everyone was safe at least.


Or, if you just have to spend money, one of those front Dig-In-Anchors' would have at least kept you pointing in the right direction. Have never understood or had the need for a PP.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

crawdaddct said:


> . Have never understood or had the need for a PP.


I had this same mentality until I broke down and bought one, never again will I have a bay boat without one. Convience is an understatement.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad I can't afford a power pole or big motor... sounds like that decreases the odds of sinking the boat drastically.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> the weight of a 300 doesn't help. It leaves the arse end sitting lower letting water to come in back there easier. I've seen it before.


Was that the day you were fishing with Ryan?:rotfl:


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Never see too many pics of John boats and old boats. Seems like most of these boats are nice and new. As usual, a case of someone having more money than sense.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

rc10j1 said:


> Never see too many pics of John boats and old boats. Seems like most of these boats are nice and new. As usual, a case of someone having more money than sense.


I see old boats sunk all the time just no one takes the time to post them on 2cool.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> There's a reason people have been anchoring off the bow for centuries.


Two of the things you'll never find me in my boat without...a Danforth style anchor and a Ritchie compass.

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

are anchors not a required equipment in the laws? Interesting if not.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

I always carry a anchor on my boat now if I use it that is another story


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Having an anchor on the boat has been standard practice for several 1000 years. Why did ya'll stop doing that???


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

crawdaddct said:


> Or, if you just have to spend money, one of those front Dig-In-Anchors' would have at least kept you pointing in the right direction. Have never understood or had the need for a PP.


I'm treating myself to a 10' blade for Christmas this year. They are not designed to use as a primary anchor. They are made for stopping your drift when you find fish without all the clanging, banging, & hassle of dropping an anchor. I can't tell you how many times I've blown through a school of fish & wished I would have had a power pole. I'm opting for the 10' as an 8' wouldn't do me much good out in the middle of Trinity or Sabine.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> They are made for stopping your drift when you find fish without all the clanging, banging, & hassle of dropping an anchor. I can't tell you how many times I've blown through a school of fish & wished I would have had a power pole. I'm opting for the 10'


Exactly right. It's a wonderful invention...for that.

TH


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Are you sure that is not one of the new submersible boats that are coming out. I hear that they have almost no wind drag but not sure how shallow they can run.

People seem to love their power poles but seems now with them and a quick heavy wind increase we are seeing a lot more boats get swamped vs a good anchor. 

Course with some of the anchors people use I have seen some funny races on windy days when you see some one running across the flats trying to catch their boat drifting away with anchor working more like a sock. 

Guess the good news it it is still workable if you can catch it. 


One of the best anchors I have seen is from Tran and they use the 11 pound Claw anchor. It has held my boat without fail. I only have about 2 ft of chain and the rope is braided thru the chain and does not rattle.

I guess I could tell people that I have a PP and just not tell people it is one of the old push poles and not one of the power poles everyone has now.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

JimD said:


> I guess I could tell people that I have a PP and just not tell people it is one of the old push poles and not one of the power poles everyone has now.


Ya... just call them manual PP.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I never leave my boat with just the PP holding it. I always point it into the wind and set the stake out stick. 

One thing I've started using more than the PP is the anchor feature on my i-pilot when I'm drifting and get into fish. Works very well and keeps the bow pointed into the wind.

I really hate to see a $60K boat sitting on the bottom like that. I either saw that boat, or one amost identical to it in the main canal of JB last weekend.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Brute said:


> Ya... just call them manual PP.


I use a manual pole.....wait...that came out wrong...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sgrem said:


> I use a manual pole.....wait...that came out wrong...


Manual likes you too! kisssm


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

rc10j1 said:


> Never see too many pics of John boats and old boats. Seems like most of these boats are nice and new. As usual, a case of someone having more money than sense.


I have met and fished against the team this happened to and can assure you that they have plenty of sense. **** happens to the best of us.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Flash1 said:


> I have met and fished against the team this happened to and can assure you that they have plenty of sense. **** happens to the best of us.


That is true. I try to be very careful around the water and have never had an incident but still have done some things that under different circumstances could have gotten me in trouble.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't have a PP, and really don't miss it. Between the anchor feature on my iPilot and the stake out system I have the best of both worlds. If I didn't care about weight I'd have 2 PP though so you can keep the nose in to the wind without the noise/drifting of the trolling motor.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone who has a PP and uses it to hold in windy conditions without a real anchor is asking for trouble. Even dumber if you wade. Waves lift the backend of the boat and water will come over and fill the back. The biggest issue is as the backend raises the pole loses contact with the bottom and the boat will move just a bit with each wave. If the wind is blowing away from land you can find yourself stranded with a boat blowing across the bay if it gets to deeper water. I helped a guy who was wading chase his boat and it made it **** near across baffin before we got it. Hard bottoms are the worst at "skipping". Real anchors in wind, period


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I am curious about why no part of that boat is still not floating. I have seen a few bay boats sunk. I picked up two guys and two kids that sunk their ti-hull not far from Thompson's years ago. The bow was still floating. They were piled on top of it. 

Is it still a CG requirement law that it must float when sunk with boat manufactures for non commercial use?

Feed back welcome.
Shallow


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

rc10j1 said:


> Never see too many pics of John boats and old boats. Seems like most of these boats are nice and new. As usual, a case of someone having more money than sense.


Really? So you saw this boat sink and have seen the man's financial statement?

Bad deal, glad no one was hurt.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Life's hard, it's even harder when you're stupid. - John Wayne


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

rc10j1,

life must be pretty hard for you then. do you know how it happened? so everytime there is an accident someone is stupid?


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

gonefishing2 said:


> rc10j1,
> 
> life must be pretty hard for you then. do you know how it happened? so everytime there is an accident someone is stupid?


Accidents are preventable. The person made a dumb decision and paid for it. Funny how its all these city boys that can barely change a light bulb that this always happens to.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

rc10j1 said:


> Accidents are preventable. The person made a dumb decision and paid for it. Funny how its all these city boys that can barely change a light bulb that this always happens to.


You got that wrong. It's aggies that can't change a light bulb.

You make some pretty definitive statements there. Isn't there an old story about a speck of sawdust in your brothers eye? Yea it's easy to pick on these SCB guys in their expensive go fast boats. I guess I am guilty of a little jab earlier in the thread even though I was just having fun, but to make blanket statements about being stupid is pretty stupid on your end. Just my opinion country boy.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I just love how everyone "assumes" the story.

No one knows the guys. No one has heard them say what happened. Just seen the results and make your assumptions. 

Internet ninjas on the case.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Tow company stated that Lower Unit was inoperable and they couldn't turn the bow.


----------



## Cobia (Jun 11, 2012)

Why in the world would a boat, especially a 60K plus boat, not have a bilge pump? A good bilge pump costs $100 and can be installed in an hour. I don't get it?


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Power Pole / Anchor / The bottom line is these guys that were on this boat are safe and no harm came to them. They will have a good ending story to tell thru the years about the day their boat sank.
Fish On.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

rc10j1 said:


> Accidents are preventable. The person made a dumb decision and paid for it. Funny how its all these city boys that can barely change a light bulb that this always happens to.


I guarantee you I aint no city boy and even my country *** knows accidents happen.. Funny how a jackass like you can sit back and say they made a dumb decision. I bet your *** these guys can drive and handle a boat as good as anyone. Like I said before.. Stuff happens and happens quick. Even to the best of us.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Glad everyone was ok and Seatow was able to get the boat back to SCB.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I think a lot of us would like to know what happened so we can learn from it. Clearly the back of the boat got swamped. I do wonder how a modern bay boat goes completely under even if it is swamped.

I've taken 6" of water into the cockpit of my TPS (got caught in a storm and buried the nose into the base of a 3 footer try to get to safer water), but it didn't go down and the bilge pump cleared it in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## SaltyCowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

It would be good to know the whole true story. It's the only way we can learn from incidents.The Tow company said they lost power due to a spun prop or shaft and had no control of the boat yet he also stated that it was shallow enough for them to push the boat to shore. It seems if that was the case they could have turned the bow into the wind / waves as soon as the stern started taking on water. Also i'm curious as stated in an earlier post - why did the boat sink all the way to the bottom. All sunkin boats that I have ever seen atleast floated at the surface.

I do know that I witnessed an SCB flying down a protected section of the Intercoastal one day, when he hit an unprotected area and about a 1.5 ft chop the boat went wild. There for a bit I thought I was going to have to fish 4 people out of the water. Luckly he finally got his hand on the throttle and got her shut down. Not sure if that was a boat or driver issue, the boat may have been trimmed out to much when he hit the chop.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

I am fairly certain that anyone fishing HT would be very proficient at driving a boat. To assume they did not know what they were doing is foolish. Mechanical failures can happen to any of us at any time(if that was the case here.). Hopefully all details will come forth, then some can stop casting stones.

And also, why the hate towards SCB? Are you saying if you could have the best suited equipment for yourself, you wouldn't buy it(if you had the funds)?


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought its impossible to sink boats these days! I know one of the guys who works at scb im goin to have to ask him what happened


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Something aint right.......I always wondered how deep it was there.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

One question I have is if it was an ht series redfish event how did it sink while they were wading. I don't remember wading being an option in that event.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

No hate on SCBs here. I have really been considering a Stingray as my next boat. I want a light weight one with a 175 or 200 and no 100 lb sound system. I have no need for a floating dance floor or to go 80 mph on the water. I'm more interested in reducing draft. I like the build quality, and layout from a fishing perspective.

As someone pointed out, **** happens on the water. I want to know that of something does happen, my boat can handle it and won't end up on the bottom of west bay.

It's a legitimate concern. I'm sure Eric or someone with firsthand knoledge will address this at some point. Genuinely interested in the facts..


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok country boy, what is stupid is you don't know what happened but act like you do. What exactly did these guys do wrong and what would you have done different. I seen a lot of real bright country boys in my day..... Nice stereo type.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

If you fish the bay system hard for any length of time, eventually bad things will happen. I am not saying you will sink the boat, but you will forget to put a plug in, hit a sandbar, or reef, get stuck in some back lake, spin a hub, have a motor break on you, have something electrical break on you, get hit with a freak wave or wake, get stuck with a tide that was larger than you expected, something.
If your a tournament fisherman, the chances rise, as you are going where not as many people are going (remote) or fishing more than most others have a chance too. I have spun a hub before, I have forgotten to put the plug in, I have had a blow out on the trailer, and I have stabbed a boat onto a sandbar.I have also hit something floating below the surface of the water I didn't see and it damaged the boat. No, I was not going mock 2. I have also wrapped and ice bag around my lower unit at the ramp and overheated a motor.
This is not an SCB issue, it is not a high dollar boat issue, it is a Murphy's law issue. And no, no-one plans for every eventuality, no one carries enough junk on their boat to fix every situation. your boat wouldn't float if you did.
Stuff happens guys, if you spend and extended time in the outdoors, mechanical things will eventually fail you, it happens.
If you have never went to crank your truck and had your battery take a ****, then count yourself lucky. If it happened to you, then I would ask "Do you always carry a spare battery in your truck all the time for a situation like this? I bet you don't.
I personally feel bad for the guy whose boat sank, my bet is he had to work just as hard for the $ to buy that boat as you did to buy yours. He loves his toys just as much as you love yours. Just because it was an expensive toy doesn't mean it couldn't have been a old beater this happened too.
I for one am glad no-one was hurt. Heck, kudos to guy guy for thinking smart enough to push the boat into shallow water to save the motor-- that was a fine idea right there, and it shows me the guy is pretty dang smart and can think quickly in the face of a really bad and emotionally draining situation. Maybe that brain is how he earned enough to afford this toy. 
I am glad it was not my toy, and I feel bad for him and his. I am sure that Eric/crew will get this guy fixed up in short order.
Jeez get over the cost of the toy and look at the situation. All this hating on people who own nice things is getting freaking old!!! this attitude that somehow he is due a bad situation like this because he has something really nice is ridiculous.
My .02 and I am done (returns soap box)


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

^^^^ Green to you Matt!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> If you fish the bay system hard for any length of time, eventually bad things will happen. I am not saying you will sink the boat, but you will forget to put a plug in, hit a sandbar, or reef, get stuck in some back lake, spin a hub, have a motor break on you, have something electrical break on you, get hit with a freak wave or wake, get stuck with a tide that was larger than you expected, something.
> If your a tournament fisherman, the chances rise, as you are going where not as many people are going (remote) or fishing more than most others have a chance too. I have spun a hub before, I have forgotten to put the plug in, I have had a blow out on the trailer, and I have stabbed a boat onto a sandbar.I have also hit something floating below the surface of the water I didn't see and it damaged the boat. No, I was not going mock 2. I have also wrapped and ice bag around my lower unit at the ramp and overheated a motor.
> This is not an SCB issue, it is not a high dollar boat issue, it is a Murphy's law issue. And no, no-one plans for every eventuality, no one carries enough junk on their boat to fix every situation. your boat wouldn't float if you did.
> Stuff happens guys, if you spend and extended time in the outdoors, mechanical things will eventually fail you, it happens.
> ...


This is the best response on the thread. I will probably never own a nice rig like that but I will not hate on people that have them. Grow up boys!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone that owns a boat like that has sense enough to anchor the bow into the wind. I think


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> If you fish the bay system hard for any length of time, eventually bad things will happen. I am not saying you will sink the boat, but you will forget to put a plug in, hit a sandbar, or reef, get stuck in some back lake, spin a hub, have a motor break on you, have something electrical break on you, get hit with a freak wave or wake, get stuck with a tide that was larger than you expected, something.
> If your a tournament  fisherman, the chances rise, as you are going where not as many people are going (remote) or fishing more than most others have a chance too. I have spun a hub before, I have forgotten to put the plug in, I have had a blow out on the trailer, and I have stabbed a boat onto a sandbar.I have also hit something floating below the surface of the water I didn't see and it damaged the boat. No, I was not going mock 2. I have also wrapped and ice bag around my lower unit at the ramp and overheated a motor.
> This is not an SCB issue, it is not a high dollar boat issue, it is a Murphy's law issue. And no, no-one plans for every eventuality, no one carries enough junk on their boat to fix every situation. your boat wouldn't float if you did.
> Stuff happens guys, if you spend and extended time in the outdoors, mechanical things will eventually fail you, it happens.
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

jdot7749 said:


> Anyone that owns a boat like that has sense enough to anchor the bow into the wind. I think


I dont understand where these comments are coming from. So what you are getting at is people with cheap boats are dumber than people with more expensive boats? Wow, I guess I didn't realize money means you have common sense...
Shi t happens

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I dont understand where these comments are coming from. So what you are getting at is people with cheap boats are dumber than people with more expensive boats? Wow, I guess I didn't realize money means you have common sense...
> Shi t happens


Well, another poster insinuated that rich city boys with big expensive boats didn't have enough sense to keep em floating...so I guess there isn't a 2cool consensus on the relation of money to common sense. My uneducated and questionable sense ( in hindsight my life has been full of some pretty dumb ideas and decisions) tells me the two are probably not very closely related, but I could be wrong.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Arnt most of all these boats foam filled to prevent these boats (All boat builders, ) to fully sink. Atleast I know thats what they advertise. It is a very unfortunate and know that could happen to anyone with any brand of boat. Im sure Eric didn't know that untill put to the test one of his boats would sink. It really is scary to know that they can. Who really knows if they will untill it happens. Situations like this will hopefully help the builders prevent incidents like these in the future. I can only imagine how the owner feels and glad him and fishing partners were ok and not offshore somewhere. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaltyCowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Seems like if it self bailing it should be able to keep up with waves. I no it's a completely different boat but I took a tanker wave over the bow if my tran cat and filled it up to the top! Took about 10 min to drain but it never went down. And I only have 2 small 1-1.5 inch holes on the side. Seem to me like they put a hole in the bottom of that boat?

My kind of Boat ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SaltyCowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

That is referencing Post #31


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

The real question is who won 1rst. Place, and were they paid?...:rotfl:


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

As long as Lynn Waddell wasn't running it, I'm sure they were paid.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Boats over 20' don't have to be foam filled.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Blow up,
You guys had any luck or progress with getting paid? I wish you guys and everyone else the best of luck.


----------



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad everyone got out safely. Hard to deal with split second situations like that.

Did they push the boat towards shore, or did the boat blow to the wind-blown shore?


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

gonefishing2 said:


> Blow up,
> You guys had any luck or progress with getting paid? I wish you guys and everyone else the best of luck.


No sir... Neither Captain Lynn Waddell or American Rodsmiths have paid us.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

This is why fishermen, rich, poor or in the middle should have insurance.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

I keep watching this thread and the one from CC that sunk a couple weeks ago to get some closure on what really happened. If anything to learn something. I had a dream last night that I sunk my boat. I would probably shed tears in my own throw up. I do have insurance but would still be hard to swallow. I feel for you guys.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Would suck to have this happen. Its probably not as bad as it looks.


----------

